# 10 oz amber orange crush bottle found at thrift store



## RCO (Nov 10, 2020)

also found this bottle at the thrift store when I picked up the milk jug posted in another thread . when I first saw it , noticed the acl appeared really dirty but mostly still there , you can see that I tried to clean it up a bit but left a little damage on bottom .


its a 10 oz bottle made by dominion , actually have one already just though it was neat , only paid $ 5 for it , could of bought the entire lot for $10 as no one else bid but everything else was extremely common coca cola or pepsi and I just didn't neat it .

not sure of the exact year when this one was used , want to say late 40's or mid 50's era but seems to be less common to find here than the 7 oz amber bottle which I see way more often .


----------



## RCO (Nov 10, 2020)

some more pictures of the front acl , better view of what it currently looks like


----------



## Jazepeters (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice find! I still need a 10oz for my collection. When I have seen any they cost too much.


----------



## mrosman (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi.. your bottle is the Canadian amber krinkly O.C., from 1940-1970.... it is the much less common 10oz... you are right, the 7oz. is more common.... BUT if you find one with  the back ACL in French, that is extremely uncommon and quite valuable. Then there is the 30oz. Canadian amber which is 1956-57 only and goes for over $500 +.... keep up your looking... Michael


----------



## RCO (Nov 19, 2020)

mrosman said:


> Hi.. your bottle is the Canadian amber krinkly O.C., from 1940-1970.... it is the much less common 10oz... you are right, the 7oz. is more common.... BUT if you find one with  the back ACL in French, that is extremely uncommon and quite valuable. Then there is the 30oz. Canadian amber which is 1956-57 only and goes for over $500 +.... keep up your looking... Michael



don't recall ever seeing one in French before and doubt it would of been used here , been used in quebec or other French speaking areas . 
I do have a 7 up with French on back its from Ottawa 

don't think I've  ever seen the 30 oz amber before either


----------



## JKL (Nov 19, 2020)

mrosman said:


> Hi.. your bottle is the Canadian amber krinkly O.C., from 1940-1970.... it is the much less common 10oz... you are right, the 7oz. is more common.... BUT if you find one with  the back ACL in French, that is extremely uncommon and quite valuable. Then there is the 30oz. Canadian amber which is 1956-57 only and goes for over $500 +.... keep up your looking... Michael


One of the 30 oz Canadian Amber recently sold in an Ontario auction for $600 plus buyers premium and 13% tax.  Beautiful bottle!  Too rich for my blood though.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 20, 2020)

Awesome for 5 bucks, yeah that label was introduced in 1940 and used to about 1944-8, note by 1946 advertising was showing the updated label without Crushy.


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> Awesome for 5 bucks, yeah that label was introduced in 1940 and used to about 1944-8, note by 1946 advertising was showing the updated label without Crushy.



didn't realise it was that old , assumed 50's era not 40's . was fortunate to have got it , no one bid when at auction  ( despite the low price of $10 for entire lot ) and just happened to see it for sale in the store before someone else did


----------



## RCO (Nov 20, 2020)

if your curious here is a picture of the other 10 oz amber bottle I have ( its one on the left , there both in very similar condition ) , bought it back in 2013 so I've had it a while , font is slightly different


----------



## mrosman (Dec 2, 2020)

Even here in Quebec, the 10oz. in French on the backside is rare....  I have been trying to find one here locally for someone, but its not easy these days - I have retired from collecting and the way the world is going these days !!...... if I manage, I will let all know... Michael


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 6, 2022)

I snapped up a Canadian 10 oz the other day.  Love the size!  And the fact that it is MINT (never in service would be my guess).  My lucky day!


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Mar 7, 2022)

Maybe it's D1 condition (drank once)


----------

